# primalisious for Asus Transformer Prime



## chasosa (May 7, 2012)

*Hello , I'm trying several days to find the primalisious for Asus Transformer Prime and can not find it anywhere.Please someone to help ; Thanks.*


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## chasosa (May 7, 2012)

*[ROM] [04/22/12] Primalicious 9.4.2.21 Final*


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't see it here, but it is over on XDA. Search the Development thread.


----------



## chasosa (May 7, 2012)

thanks anyway


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

This ROM is not available again I think, its dev seems to have disappeared, all download links are dead. As no support will be available I'm not sure it's a great idea to use it.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striatum_bdr said:


> This ROM is not available again I think, its dev seems to have disappeared, all download links are dead. As no support will be available I'm not sure it's a great idea to use it.


I agree with this. He pulled it. Not a good idea to use a dead Rom.

Have you tried contacting him through PM at XDA or through twitter or some other means?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gargash (May 8, 2012)

He pulled it out of anger from xda due to their moderators, has nothing to do with the rom itself. For now, all you can do is post to show thanks. Maybe he will re-emerge on another forum. This happens on every forum. It comes with all forums. If I ran a forum it would have restrictions on age as I know that teens have potential, but odds are they are here for the instant gratification. Don't fret just give it some time and something will replace it or he will be back. One never knows on these things. The more concerning thing should be will more follow as he is not the first to do so and he wont be the last I'm sure.

Time will only tell us.


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

Gargash said:


> He pulled it out of anger from xda due to their moderators, has nothing to do with the rom itself. For now, all you can do is post to show thanks. Maybe he will re-emerge on another forum. This happens on every forum. It comes with all forums. If I ran a forum it would have restrictions on age as I know that teens have potential, but odds are they are here for the instant gratification. Don't fret just give it some time and something will replace it or he will be back. One never knows on these things. The more concerning thing should be will more follow as he is not the first to do so and he wont be the last I'm sure.
> 
> Time will only tell us.


He's not the only dev leaving xda, either because of their rules, but above all because of mods,that apply those rule like they want..... and very differently among the different threads. Who moderates the mods ??? lol


----------



## simjo_rw (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's the rom link - http://www.igottadroid.com/ModMarket/Listings/ATGAdmin1532640.html

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chasosa (May 7, 2012)

Thanks my friend


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

Striatum_bdr said:


> He's not the only dev leaving xda, either because of their rules, but above all because of mods,that apply those rule like they want..... and very differently among the different threads. Who moderates the mods ??? lol


Well said.


----------



## godlyitem (May 12, 2012)

Striatum_bdr said:


> He's not the only dev leaving xda, either because of their rules, but above all because of mods,that apply those rule like they want..... and very differently among the different threads. Who moderates the mods ??? lol


i fail to understand what this sentence really means....


----------



## Scuddster (May 28, 2012)

godlyitem said:


> i fail to understand what this sentence really means....


Lol. If you follow the issues on XDA you will understand. Mods are supposedly making devs mad and they are leaving everywhere. There's hardly any devs left in some forums. Hopefully they will return. There's little activity without the drama issues.


----------

